# Hickory wheel bicycle



## toyman (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey Guys  I need some helpfull info.I have a chance to buy a Hickory Wheel bicycle from a close friend of mine.I need to know what would be a fair price for both of us.A high and a low would be helpfull.The nickoling has been done.The wood wheels with the wood spokes have been restained.The bike needs to be painted.It has the original seat pan.Needs covered.It doesnt have the grips or chain.The badge is a reproduction.It does have new reproduction white tires.Neither one of us knows todays market value on this bike. Thanks,Toyman


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 4, 2015)

pics help a lot in these situations.


----------



## toyman (Feb 4, 2015)

It is all apart and in boxed stored away.I thought that my description should tell the story.No damage to the frame,just needs paint. Thanks


----------



## Rambler (Feb 4, 2015)

I stand by Wheeled Relics answer that photos would be most helpful. Estimating based on nothing more than a description of a bike I cannot see is most difficult. For a more accurate estimate I encourage you to post photos or do your own research on Copake Auction house website basing the value on other wood spoke wheel bicycles that have sold there at auction in similar condition to your bike. http://www.copakeauction.com/bicycles/pages/catalogs.html

For example:
http://copakeauction.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=9768&weid=36174&weiid=12953582&archive=y&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=2&lang=En
http://copakeauction.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=9768&weid=30991&weiid=11207808&archive=n&keyword=Hickory&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En
http://copakeauction.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=9768&weid=16039&weiid=5706030&archive=y&keyword=Hickory&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En
http://copakeauction.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=9768&weid=11890&weiid=4179204&mindate=19900101&maxdate=20501231&keyword=Hickory&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## toyman (Feb 4, 2015)

i will see if he can dig out all of the parts.I just thought somebody on this site could give me a rough estimate.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Here's one on Ebay right now. I think they started this one a couple of months ago at $15k. Seems they are facing reality.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Bic...-A-/321657236771?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6393

V/r Shawn


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 4, 2015)

when you keep saying "it needs paint" the hair on the back of my neck keeps standing up...


----------



## Rambler (Feb 5, 2015)

toyman said:


> i will see if he can dig out all of the parts.I just thought somebody on this site could give me a rough estimate.




I figured the Copake auction sale prices would give you that rough estimate...

Set of nice wheels sell for $500 complete bikes range from $1000 to $4000 take your pick. I'm guessing your's is somewhere in there based on condition. 

For example:
http://copakeauction.auctionflex.com...enum=2&lang=En
http://copakeauction.auctionflex.com...enum=1&lang=En
http://copakeauction.auctionflex.com...enum=1&lang=En
http://copakeauction.auctionflex.com...enum=1&lang=En

The needs paint, missing parts, stained wheels (wobbly or straight?), all cause me some concern estimating what I cannot see.


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 5, 2015)

about 10 years ago I had a good original for sale at 3,000 I think I took  cash part trade worth 2,500 at the Memory lane show.  Is the seat a HTS seat? and does it all fit together after the nickeling  job lots important threads on that bike that must hold to be rid-able


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 5, 2015)

So which is it...the Old Hickory, Elliott Hickory, Chilion or a hickory frame bike?


----------



## toyman (Feb 5, 2015)

It is a Hickory Wheel.That is all that I can tell you.I havent seen it in 20 years.Its not a done deal yet.Still negotiating.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Sounds like a pig in a poke. I'd want to see it, properly identify it, and inventory the parts before I spent any cash. You must have a lot of faith in the seller. V/r Shawn


----------



## toyman (Feb 6, 2015)

We have been best friends for 50 years.We went to high school and have been good friends ever since.We have been collectors since school.He is more into cars now, where I am more into two wheeled stuff.I collect stuff from 1890s to about 1920.Mostly motorized, but still like non motorized to.


----------



## squeedals (Feb 12, 2015)

toyman said:


> We have been best friends for 50 years.We went to high school and have been good friends ever since.We have been collectors since school.He is more into cars now, where I am more into two wheeled stuff.I collect stuff from 1890s to about 1920.Mostly motorized, but still like non motorized to.



'''

You need to research thoroughly. Have it appraised by someone who knows what they are looking at and then give your friend of 50 years a fair value, or 50 years of friendship could be at stake, if you know what I mean.

Don


----------

